
Mathematical Modelling: The S-I-R Model for Spread of Disease Explained - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/613686618163986432/how-to-model-a-pandemic
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://theconversation.com/how-to-model-a-
pandemic-134187](https://theconversation.com/how-to-model-a-pandemic-134187)

